
We Live In An "And" World... It's Quantum Not Binary  - Straubiz
http://www.siliconvalleywatcher.com/mt/archives/2011/07/moving_beyond_t.php
======
teilo
This is a flawed analogy: Competing technologies -> superposition or wave-
particle duality. An iPhone is not an Android phone. Facebook is not Google+.
But an electron is a wave and a particle at the same time.

It may be trivial, but there are already enough people who think they
understand quantum mechanics, when they do not. This doesn't help.

------
prat
If you really want to be linguistically accurate, just replace "killing" with
"taking market share away from". Other than that in my humble opinion, the
central point is trivial.

